# Silverstone F1 - 2013



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Not sure why my previous thread was closed

Im trying to choose where I want to sit for next years F1. Looking at the map it appears that the pole is on the International Pit Straight, but some mates Ive spoke to say that for GP days the pole is on the National Straight, between Woodcote & Copse.

Can someone please confirm where the pole is for F1?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

It was probably closed as it was in the wrong section as is this one, which i will move for you


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you want to go I'd suggest anywhere bar the pit straight, for what you would spend and see there are much better places to view.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

That map has confused me a bit, been a few years since I've been but the pits and start finish have always been beyond the exit of Woodecote, has there been a change?

Seen two Grand Prix's there and have to say due to the nature of Silverstone I.e an old airfield it wasn't anywhere near as exciting as other tracks I've been to, the only upshot was the fact it was during "Mansell mania" which added hugely to the atmosphere plus the fact Ayrton was racing.

PS a nice relaxing drive to Spa would be a whole lot more fun.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This answers the question......a new layout

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8651303.stm


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Shaun said:


> It was probably closed as it was in the wrong section as is this one, which i will move for you


Sorry



SteveTDCi said:


> If you want to go I'd suggest anywhere bar the pit straight, for what you would spend and see there are much better places to view.


 Does it have restriced views, or views that arent entertaining? I would have thought seeing them all set off from the pole would be quite good?



S63 said:


> This answers the question......a new layout
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8651303.stm


Excellent, thanks


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You're right, the start is an amazing sight and more so the sound (get a restart double bonus) but that is of course just a few seconds of a 2 hour event. Sadly for most you buy a ticket and that's where your sat or standing for the entirety of the race , I've tried wandering around Silverstone during the race which was hopeless with people ten deep up to the fence. Sitting opposite the pits with a pair of binoculars does add interest especially if the weather is changeable. From memory seats opposite the pits are more expensive.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

For me they just go by too quick, you don't get to see them under braking or the change of direction. It's been ages since I went on race day, the last was when mansell retired from Ferrari


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Abbey , Copse or Stowe , Pit straight is not the place to be yeah its good for the start and finish but they are just too bloody quick once racing , IMO always go for the corners at the end of straights that way you get the speed / braking / speed and because these things can stop on a sixpence and the braking is left as late as possible it provides good entertainment , That's my opinion


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive already decided to get the wallet out for a grandstand seat. Perhaps Farm would be a good place as I would see them coming down the pit straight, then braking for the bend. But according to the above map there arent any tv screens there!!

Does the Farm grandstand give a view of the cars setting off the grid, or is this view blocked?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

After much research Im tempted to get tickets for the Becketts grandstand. Anyone on here ever sat there?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know when next years tickets become available?


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Where do you want to sit?

Sorry mate but if this year is anything to go by.......In front of the TV! Sorry, its just a debacle and has been for the past few years now. Pi** up in a brewery springs to mind.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Im getting a 3 day Becketts grandstand ticket under cover.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yowfailed said:


> Where do you want to sit?
> 
> Sorry mate but if this year is anything to go by.......In front of the TV! Sorry, its just a debacle and has been for the past few years now. Pi** up in a brewery springs to mind.


Agreed, as much as I love motorsport. You get to see far more at home with a beer than up to your knicky-knacky-knoo's in mud at the side of the track.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I think Abbey would be a good place as Ricky said.

Where are you buying your tickets from?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Either from the official silverstone website, or bookf1 website. Can you recommend anywhere else?

Definately not buying general admission tickets! This LeadFarmer wants a seat under cover. Looking at it costing about £400 for the 3 days.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

On eBay this year for 3 days it was around £250. With Grandstand seating.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Was at the race at the weekend there - Enjoyed it!! Was sitting undercover at Woodcote B which were good seats - £240each for the Sunday!! If I was to go back I would consider Luffield B to get some more corner viewing!!


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

We was in Abbey at the weekend and it was a great position, I should think there are probably better but we didn't get to see them all. From Abbey you get to see the start, first corner and all the pit action. Farm is ok but not covered.
We had an amazing time. Use the park and ride to get in/out, we couldn't fault them this year. No problems getting in or out. 
We didn't see much overtaking on the pit straight though, maybe the best place would be where the DRS zone is, although that may change next year.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Well Ive booked my tickets for next year:thumb:. Bearing in mind this will be my first F1, Ive chosen International Pit Straight (Band 3). I fancy seeing all the build up to the race, including the start/finish.

I booked over the phone direct with Silverstone which enabled me to choose the individual seats. Booked camping also in the 'family quiet' area. Dates not confirmed yet, but seeing as they are every 2 weeks I assume it will be held on 21st - 23rd June 2013?

Just need a good set of binoculars to oggle those nice ladies stood next to the cars:argie:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

How much did it cost? PM if you prefer. 

Is it Grandstand seats for 3 days?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Matt. said:


> How much did it cost? PM if you prefer.
> 
> Is it Grandstand seats for 3 days?


Heres a lnk to the ticket prices.

I paid £320 for my 3 day ticket. It allows roaming entry into all open grandstands (I assume that means any grandstand that hasnt got a roof?) during Fri & Sat, and a reserved seat in the Int Pit Straight for the Sunday. Camping was an additional £60 (per person) which is only available for 3 day race ticket holders.

Ive got to admit, Im not really a massive fan of F1, I kinda jump in and out of the race when its on TV, but Ive always wanted to experience it for real, the noise, atmosphere etc, hence seats by the grid.

Im in seat L40 Int Pit Straight (Bamd 3), but I cant find any maps showing seating arrangements. Anyone able to help?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Do you know if they do platinum packages which include Park & Ride?

Where's the link? It's not showing.

I think I'm going to have to give them a call. Abbey looks a good spot. Is it covered?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Clicky linky Look at the interactive map to see what view you get from each grandstand.

If you ring them you can book particular seats but you pay £2.50 handling fee, or book online free (although they still add £6 fee - work that out??)

When watching on SkyF1 channel on Sunday, they took Paul Di Resta up in a helicopter who said that he advises freinds and family to sit at Becketts to see what an F1 car can really do.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Only 4 months away now, im getting excited


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

I am going this year too   . £90 for 3 day tickets and pit lane pass.  Benefits of having a close friend who works at Shell.

James


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Got my tickets last year, paid 200 inc parking, went a couple of years ago and seriously enjoyed it 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone camping at Woodlands? Im taking my tin tent there and managed to get book a pitch with electric hook up. 

We will be getting there on the Thursday, is there anything to do on the Thursday? Will all the stalls and burger vans in place?

Also, im undecided whether to stay over on the Sunday as Ive heard there is a good show/gig Sunday night? Might be better than getting stuck in traffic leaving on the Sunday?


----------

